# Chi Rho?



## Unoriginalname (Nov 16, 2011)

Three quick questions: 
What was the meaning of the Chi Rho?
What was it used for?
and is it only a popish symbol?


----------



## yoyoceramic (Nov 16, 2011)

In short, Lactantius relays to us that Constantine saw the Chi-Rho in a vision accomanied by the words "in this sign, conquer" the night before his battle at Milvian Bridge. If you would like a more in-depth discussion, wiki has some good sources at the bottom of the page.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Nov 16, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> Three quick questions:
> What was the meaning of the Chi Rho?
> What was it used for?
> and is it only a popish symbol?



According to the New Schaff-Herzog Encyclopedia of Religion p.168- "yet since a monogram was made for the name Jesus in the second century, it would seem that the name Christ underwent the same process, and that Constantine adopted a form which was already Current."


----------



## Rufus (Nov 16, 2011)

For the most part I've seen it on/in Roman Catholic books/websites/etc. but I've seen it on a few Protestant websites too (and not the kind to have open arms to the Roman Catholic Church).


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 16, 2011)

Rufus said:


> For the most part I've seen it on/in Roman Catholic books/websites/etc. but I've seen it on a few Protestant websites too (and not the kind to have open arms to the Roman Catholic Church).


I have as well but that really doesn't mean anything. I know many churches that will claim to hate Rome yet still borrow superstitions and practices from her. I do not mean this in an abrasive way. Part of the reason I asked was that question was because I have seen it used on Protestant websites.


----------



## Philip (Nov 22, 2011)

Chi and Rho are the first two letters in the title "Christ." The monogram has been used since the early church, and with recent interest in the early church, use of the sign has seen a resurgence. My own church (at school, not at home) occasionally features the Chi-Rho on its bulletins (it rotates between the Chi-Rho, a Greek Cross, an Anchor, and the Burning Bush).


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 22, 2011)

Chi-Rho is also a song by the Celtic Jazz band Iona, and it's clearly about Jesus Christ. Beautiful song, by the way.


----------



## louis_jp (Nov 22, 2011)

For what it's worth:

The Chi-Rho and other “Christograms” « Larry Hurtado's Blog


----------

